# Letter of Authority for step child to be sponsored



## kath72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am new to the forum, my husband has accpeted a job in Dubai and we are looking to move there in May/June and are really looking forward to our new adventure. 

We have 2 children 12 and 3 and my eldest is from a previous marriage. His father has agreed to allow us to take him to live in Dubai so we are now arranging the legal stuff to allow this to happen. 

Has anyone else had to arrange this or does anyone know of an example letter of authority that has been accepted by the UAE or have any idea of the content required in this letter. I want to make sure we do this correctly before we pay for the notary public to legalise the letter.

Any responses will greatly be appreciated and i hope i have posted this correctly. Its my first experience in a forum. 

Kath


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Kath.

You will need a notarized statement from the father wherein he has no objection to your son relocating to Dubai with no restrictions on the length of time, as well as agreeing to the child travelling abroad in your care, and that he is giving you full parental responsibility while the child is out of the country and in your custody. In the statement he should note the child's passport number, as well as yours, and it wouldn't hurt to mention your current husband's passport. You may also need to attach a copy of the birth certificate. The government will require a notarized statement to ensure that all parties are in agreement and it is not an abduction or to avoid the possibility of any claim of abduction. Attach a copy of the passports to the statement as well.

I don't see a problem with your husband sponsoring your child as he is related to you. What you should do is contact the UAE Embassy where you live to confirm what info the government in Dubai would require in that statement and if there is any other documentation required as well as your husband sponsoring your child.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kath72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you very much for your very informative reply. It has been a great help.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Hi Kath.
> 
> You will need a notarized statement from the father wherein he has no objection to your son relocating to Dubai with no restrictions on the length of time, as well as agreeing to the child travelling abroad in your care, and that he is giving you full parental responsibility while the child is out of the country and in your custody. In the statement he should note the child's passport number, as well as yours, and it wouldn't hurt to mention your current husband's passport. You may also need to attach a copy of the birth certificate. The government will require a notarized statement to ensure that all parties are in agreement and it is not an abduction or to avoid the possibility of any claim of abduction. Attach a copy of the passports to the statement as well.
> 
> ...


Sunset, 
How do u go about getting a notarised statement from the father? Does he have to be present?


----------

